# Yamaha F40 hp WOT - I only ever reaches 5,000 rpm



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

All of the performance bulletins show this engine maxing at 5800+/-.

I realize that it might be the prop I have, but I do not have the ability to try different props. My concern is that my throttle linkage is not letting the throttle reach wide open? Is this something that is easy to adjust? Thanks


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

should be easy to adjust. a manual might help


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I think the first part of your statement might be the head of the nail. What kind of boat and what kind of prop. I would not fiddle with linkages just yet.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

3 blade Mercury Vengeance 48-855862 A 5 15P
10 1/4 Diameter X 15 Pitch

Boat is a Whipray 16

Thanks


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll have to check the prop on the Waterman, but it has an F40 tiller, spinning a Power Tech.

Give me a day or two to check the prop.

Cheers


----------



## nicklarson (Jan 16, 2007)

If you want to check if your linkage is good take your hood off and put your throtle wide open. Look at your carb(ohh and take off your air box) and see if your butterflys open all the way if not then fittle with it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a similar issue on my hpx15. Max rpm was 5000. A year later the dealer realized they had the wrong prop on the boat when they sold it to me. I got a new powertech for free and it opened my rpms up to 5800. More importantly the boat jumps on plane now very quick.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

I have the same motor and turn can turn my 3-blade to 5500-5600. I would say talk to a prop shop. I have to look at my prop, but i will let you know as i am pushing a similar load compared to your boat.


----------

